# New Forum For Sprint Cars



## genious_mindz (Aug 26, 2011)

There will be a new forum starting in the next few weeks dedicated to
the 1/4 scale sprint cars...Im working like crazy on this project the site
will have anything and everything: up to date contacts and vendors info
nanufacturers info, nice how to section. A community section for 1/4
scale guys all over the globe to communicate on 1 site in 1 location
This site will be compiled with info..looking for all sprint car guys to 
join and have a good time:thumbsup:alot of good things going on this
forum...will update staus and provide a link for the site in the upcoming
days r weeks


----------



## THEBANDIT (May 11, 2009)

*sprintcars*

hi genious.is this new forum for all sprintcars or 1/4 scale dirt sprintcars,i have mentioned this a couple of times to get a dirt forum and they told me there wasnt enough discusion on the subject.


----------



## CenTxSprints (Sep 7, 2011)

genious_mindz said:


> There will be a new forum starting in the next few weeks dedicated to
> the 1/4 scale sprint cars...Im working like crazy on this project the site
> will have anything and everything: up to date contacts and vendors info
> nanufacturers info, nice how to section. A community section for 1/4
> ...


Interesting..im doing the same thing good luck man good to see
it takes alot of time to do it:thumbsup: MY FORUM SHOULD BE
UP IN A 2 WEEKS SEND ME YOUR SITE INFO AND ILL PUT A LINK
ON MY SITE GOOG LUCK GENIOUS MINDZ:thumbsup:


----------



## CenTxSprints (Sep 7, 2011)

THEBANDIT said:


> hi genious.is this new forum for all sprintcars or 1/4 scale dirt sprintcars,i have mentioned this a couple of times to get a dirt forum and they told me there wasnt enough discusion on the subject.


My forum is dedicated to 1/4 sprint cars dirt and asphalt..But majority of the guys run dirt so subscribe to this post and ill be adding a link for the site in the nxt couple days just register and post away..


----------

